# SNOW!!!!



## Ed Seeley

So who's got it yet and how much?

We've got a thin layer here and some big flakes starting to come down!  Apparently the South side of the city has very little so far though!


----------



## LondonDragon

Just had a big snow shower here, streets and roofs are almost white now!!!


----------



## JamesC

Wow, nothing here yet. Blue sky and the sun is shining.

James


----------



## BINKSY1973

Nothing here neither, has been sunny here too. But very cold out though.


Cheers Gordon.


----------



## aaronnorth

we have a very thin layer although i am not too far from you Ed.


----------



## gratts

We've had about an inch or so, I think I'm pretty close to you?


----------



## Mark Evans

i got to work in it tomorrow  :?


----------



## Joecoral

Not even the faintest hint of snow here, been clear skies mostly


----------



## Ed Seeley

We've had more so it's white over again!!!

I'm just North of Nottingham, near junction 26 of the M1.  My friend in West Bridgford has very little there last time she looked outside.

I think it'll take 4" before my head will close the school, of then so I'm praying for REALLY heavy snow! !!!


----------



## Garuf

It's blowing a blizzard here, hoping it'll stick.


----------



## Superman

Its really funny, when i snows up north people go, "ah I'll put the snow tyres on".
Down south I've found that everything comes to a stand still when there's one flake on the road.
Soft southerners.


----------



## Nick16

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> We've had more so it's white over again!!!
> 
> I'm just North of Nottingham, near junction 26 of the M1.  My friend in West Bridgford has very little there last time she looked outside.
> 
> I think it'll take 4" before my head will close the school, of then so I'm praying for REALLY heavy snow! !!!



we could be 6 feet under in flood water and our head would not close the school, never been closed in the 6 years ive been there. he would be rowing down the corridor saying back to lessons rather than close the school. we have a light dusting here but it is still snowing, if it settles (and i mean lots) im going biking tommorrow, you can forget about me going to school.


----------



## Luketendo

Did snow today but didn't settle.

But I think it's gonna snow for at least 18 hours tonight and tomorrow. - That's what the weather suggests anyway.


----------



## Ed Seeley

The latest weather forecast I've seen is disappointing unfortunately.  Only light snow showers for us here until Tuesday!  Looks like I'd better get my work done ready for tomorrow!


----------



## GreenNeedle

You lucky lot.

Had arranged to take the kids to my Mums today and for those of you who don't know, I can't nor want to drive!!!  I bike everywhere

So at 11am I attach the double buggy to the bike and get the kids ready.
11-20 look out the window and some fine wispy snow.  Not a problem
11-30 I set off - no snow again
12-25 (8Â½ miles later) arrive at my Mums with frozen feet.  No snow
12-45 Take my Mum's dog to the local nature reserve to search for cobbles/rocks
12-55 Snowing like mad then stops
1-20 about 1 mile into the reserve and the snow comes down blizzard style.  I was cold, the dog was shivering.  Take the route home
2-10pm get home looking like a snowman with a freezing dog.

Hot cup of tea and a sunday roast soon cheers me up

5pm wake up on the sofa and look out the window to see snow everywhere.  Blizzard again.  Put the bike in Dad's shed.  Flatpack the buggy into Dad's shed.  Ring the wife to give her the orders and collection time 

It was a pretty skiddy drive home and I am not the most confident of passengers 

AC


----------



## Nick16

my school is CLOSED i am amazed, first time for everything i guess, looks like im on my mtb hitting the trails tommorow.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

woo, we've got about an inch or so. it started in the morning and has been on and off all day, got a bit heavier earlier but has calmed down a bit now

i hope it carries on strong though... can't be bothered for school tomorrow!!


----------



## Mark Evans

tomorrow at about 3 onwards is going to be the worst.


----------



## LondonDragon

Some photos I took earlier:












Pixie having fun:





Here trying to eat the snow! lol


----------



## hellohefalump

There's snow here!  Enough for a snowman!  I'm hoping it continues through the night, so the trains mess up, and my partner gets a day off work tommorow


----------



## steve2tanks

We've hardly had any up here just a very light covering  

Nice photo's ld like the second one down where your looking down the street


----------



## Ed Seeley

Nick16 said:
			
		

> my school is CLOSED i am amazed, first time for everything i guess, looks like im on my mtb hitting the trails tommorow.



No way!  How much snow have you got?  I've been told by the head to come in cold weather gear so we take the kids out in the snow!!!!!  (Which sounds great, but I'd rather be in bed!!!)


----------



## jay

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> SNOW!!!!




That'll be the winter mate.


----------



## Ed Seeley

That's deeper than we've got Paulo.  Looks like London and the South East will grind to a halt tomorrow then!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley

jay said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be the winter mate.
Click to expand...


Not the ones we usually get!!!  It's always grey, miserable and wet!  Been ages since we've had a proper winter!


----------



## LondonDragon

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> That's deeper than we've got Paulo.  Looks like London and the South East will grind to a halt tomorrow then!!!


That was a few hours ago and its still coming down! Shame in live so close to work! oh well....


----------



## Tony Swinney

We've about 2 inches here in Surrey, but its still snowing pretty heavy. One downside to working from home is no day off when the roads are blocked !

Drive carefully if you've got to.

Tony


----------



## steve2tanks

Just had thunder and lighting here :?    the dog came running and jumped on me


----------



## JamesC

Just measured it here and it's at a couple of inches at the mo. Still coming down really heavy. They just mentioned on the local news that the south east has been the worst hit so far.

James


----------



## Garuf

It's really good here, I can't wait for a few inches so I can wax up a old deck and snow/skate.


----------



## Tony Swinney

First morning report   

8 inches here in Cobham , and still snowing heavily.  Just about to let the pups out for their fist time in snow   

Tony


----------



## Garuf

I've spent the night watching the snow fascinated, it's still heavy here in Leeds even if it does seem to be slowing off the clouds still have that full of snow look to them.


----------



## Mark Evans

i ventured 15 mile down the road to go to Cambridge for work, and turned tale. blizzard conditions just past Grantham and it's set to get worse


----------



## clint24

Hi,we have a good 6inches or more.Going to have lots of fun with my kids.No work yipee!


----------



## clint24

Hi.Just lost bet with my kids as to how deep the snow is.I said 7inch they said 10inch deep & it is 9inch deep.That me Â£5 out of pocket,lol.


----------



## YzemaN

Weeeeeeeeeeee! Snow everywhere.  
So I'm off to sit in a nice climate controlled office


----------



## GreenNeedle

My stupid ********** wife (she's foreign but don't want to offend anyone else ) threatened me with divorce if I take my 3 year old the 5 minute walk to nursery!!!

It's not the snow!!!  She says that children cannot go out in weather as cold as it is.lol.  She said that I was stupid to take them out yesterday even though in their buggy next to each other they come out at the end of the journey lovely and warm whereas I was frozen stiff.

She said I was trying to kill her children!!!

I rue the day I married a foreigner 

My children have to look out the window and watch all the other children playing in the snow   Saddens me

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I rue the day I married a foreigner


HAHAHA she must be from down south where its warmer 

I went into the snow yesterday when it  was pouring down at its worse, thought was going to damage the camera too lol

Been walking to work this morning some of the way and taking photos lol managed to get to work just 40 minutes late only to find out only 4 of a team of 35 made it LOL


----------



## GreenNeedle

Yep from the capital!!!  If its cold they stay in and keep warm.  If its too sunny they stay in to keep out of the sun!!!

Cannot understand some people. lol

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Yep from the capital!!!  If its cold they stay in and keep warm.  If its too sunny they stay in to keep out of the sun!!!
> Cannot understand some people. lol
> AC


Bloody southerners! LOL we from up north just go out and make snow men lol 
You should also try the beaches up north, even in the summer the water is freezing but we are used to it 

My missus didn't want to go to work today to go to the park and play in the snow (she is from Lisbon)


----------



## LondonDragon

Wooohoooo just been told to go home in 10 minutes!!!  

Taken this morning near work:


----------



## GreenNeedle

Good to know some 'lisboners' have brains 

AC


----------



## Fred Dulley

Just came back from sledging with my sister. Great fun, haven't been able to do that before, ever! In Somerset near Wells it's about 3inches of snow here.


----------



## LondonDragon

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Just came back from sledging with my sister. Great fun, haven't been able to do that before, ever! In Somerset near Wells it's about 3inches of snow here.


Just measured it on my balcony, its 7-8 inches! and still falling!


----------



## LondonDragon

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Good to know some 'lisboners' have brains
> AC


Guess what we did when we got home from work??? LOL
















After this we had a crazy snow fight and got home all drenched!! lol


----------



## Garuf

I love your dog. Russels are such characterful dogs.


----------



## aaronnorth

If we would have been in the old school (last year) then electricity would of been off after 5mins  (heating never worked anyway   )


----------



## LondonDragon

Garuf said:
			
		

> I love your dog. Russels are such characterful dogs.


Its a Portuguese Podengo  Jack Russels are too temperamental for my liking lol


----------



## Garuf

Podengo must be Portuguese for jack russle.  My jack loves the snow, It's a small dog thing.


----------



## Ed Seeley

Well my school stayed open so the first lesson today was outside to throw snowballs and try and make an igloo!!!!  We now need 6" of snow overnight to have another go tomorrow!!!

We only had about 3" at most here IMO.


----------



## steve2tanks

This what i was doing this morning  




Its still coming down heavy here so should be quite deep in the morning


----------



## StevenA

This was my back garden at about 9 ish this morning   





My wife took this picture cos I was at work on a golf course covered in snow.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

We've had it going all day, about eight inches.

madness

school's been closed today and is tomorrow

i'm not complaining


----------



## GreenNeedle

Well after several websites proving that getting cold doesn't give you a cold or flu She let the kids play in the snow.

Sometimes she takes a lot of convincing on silly things that are old wive's tales.  I don't know wether it is her being a foreigner, being female, lack of apptitude or a combination of each. lol




Incoming:




Stupid English person out in Artic conditions in a jumper and bare hands. lol




You wouldn't believe how 'forced' this smile is :LOL:




AC


----------



## Joecoral

Well its official, im stuck in the house all day. The annoying thing is, I live at the bottom of a cul-de-sac which is on a hill, which then opens out onto an A-road and then on to the M4, so the only thing stopping me getting to work is the 5 metre long hill to the top of the cul-de-sac.
I thought I'd sweep the snow off, but during the 5 minutes or so it took me to sweet to the top, the bottom was completely covered :rant:
Whats even more annoying is when I got up at 7am the sky was completely clear, no more than a light sprinkling of snow on the ground, but by the time I was dressed and ready to go about 7.45, it had completely clouded over, was snowing a blizzard and we'd probably had 1/2" to 1" of snow during that 45 minutes
Fortunately my boss has provided me with "homework" however, just incase this did happen, so I have a 4" thick Habitats Directive handbook to read through today :rant: :rant: :rant:
Can't even enjoy my bloody day off!

I might go out an do a spot of photography later tho...


----------



## Egmel

Yup, had plenty here, the uni is officially closed for both Monday and Tuesday, but since when has that stopped us!

I got there about 8:30am yesterday and armed with my camera took loads of photos. 

Am now waiting for all my batteries to recharge ready for this afternoon, I want to take photos of some of the handiwork going on in the area, there's igloos and everything 
My Snow Set on Flickr
And a small subsample


----------



## LondonDragon

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Sometimes she takes a lot of convincing on silly things that are old wive's tales.


You wouldn't believe what people over there still think to be true! I just laugh at them and say "yeah whatever" lol

Good to see everyone having fun in the snow 


Nice Photos Egmel


----------



## amy4342

Snow - it's a wonderful thing. It means no work for me (my school has a wonderfully steep hill - not so good for my legs but great for days off!), sledging down mountains (that's why Wales is soooo great), and then sitting in front of the fire (to cure frostbite) and planning my next rescape. Does it get any better?


----------



## Lozbug

Devon / Cornish Border - Had a couple of inches yesterday afternoon, got up at 7.30 this morning, heavy snow fall, about 5 inch out in places my driveway is fairly steep - the car is stuck at the bottom and i cant shift it, boss said dont bother coming to work, about 5 who did were sent home i think. 

ponds about 9.30 this morning. 

koi pond





goldfish pond





front garden (7.30am)


----------



## George Farmer

Finished work early yesterday!  

I took this in the evening - my two girls building a snowman, after pelting their Dad with snowballs!  ISO 12800 for the camera geeks.


----------



## Mark Evans

thats major iso   george.

it's interesting to see 95% of the above images are under exposed. good old snow will fool the camera  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

saintly said:
			
		

> thats major iso   george.


George is just showing off now with his new camera hahaha


----------



## Joecoral

Few pictures out and about in Gowerton today.

















and lastly, my back garden from the window:






			
				saintly said:
			
		

> it's interesting to see 95% of the above images are under exposed. good old snow will fool the camera  8)



I noticed that on my pictures Mark, I had to bump up the brightness during PP on most, if not all, the pictures I've taken today


----------



## Egmel

Joecoral said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's interesting to see 95% of the above images are under exposed. good old snow will fool the camera  8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that on my pictures Mark, I had to bump up the brightness during PP on most, if not all, the pictures I've taken today
Click to expand...

Ditto, I played with the curves to get the contrast I wanted as my camera (and later my phone) were completely flummoxed by the snow.


----------



## aaronnorth

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats major iso   george.
> 
> 
> 
> George is just showing off now with his new camera hahaha
Click to expand...


took the words out of my mouth


----------



## LondonDragon

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> took the words out of my mouth


There is me struggling with my 800 ISO! lol


----------



## aaronnorth

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took the words out of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> There is me struggling with my 800 ISO! lol
Click to expand...


you should think yourself lucky


----------



## Simon D

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats major iso   george.
> 
> 
> 
> George is just showing off now with his new camera hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> took the words out of my mouth
Click to expand...


Yeah, been waiting patiently for George to get the new beast out in the snow.


----------



## Mark Evans

my wife yesterday, practising her 'scapin skills


----------



## Simon D

You should have told her not to tease it with that food in her left hand, it'll come and bite her fingers off!


----------



## Mark Evans

looks like I'm off work again. real heavy snow now.


----------



## George Farmer

Me too.  I took this a minute ago, from my front door.  I've emailed it to my boss to prove I'm not skiving!  I live 50+ miles from work so I aint risking it.  What a shame!


----------



## TDI-line

Same here George.

I tried driving to Cambridge to finish off a job, but got to the end of my road and thought to myself 'this is really stupid', then turned round and got stuck on my drive.   

Bloody snow. Grrr.


----------



## GreenNeedle

My back garden was lovely and green.  No snow in sight yesterday so I built up an old unit I have 'attained' to butcher into a new alcove fitted cabinet left it out there.  Doh

It now has a 2inch or so covering and it's still coming down.

We'll see how it likes water now. Ha ha ha

AC


----------



## Themuleous

A good 3~" here, most we've had so far, woohoo!!! Love it!!

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

Only raining here!! BOOOOOOO hehe


----------



## JamesC

I thought you northerners were supposed to be tough and not let a little bit of snow stop you!!! We ended up here in Kent with just over a foot of snow, but unfortunately the rain last night seems to have melted most of it.

James


----------



## GreenNeedle

> I thought you northerners were supposed to be tough and not let a little bit of snow stop you!!! We ended up here in Kent with just over a foot of snow, but unfortunately the rain last night seems to have melted most of it.



Ooh listen to the softy southerner. lol.  My eldest son's nursery is open, not closed even though some of the 'teachers' (probably southerners who've emigrated ) didn't make it to work 

We left 15 minutes early (We walk the mile) because I knew it would take longer. Not because the snow slows us down.  More a case of having to wait for a 2 and 3 year old playing with snow for the mile. lol

This is the cabinet being water tested 







AC


----------



## John Starkey

Hi All,its still snowing in worcester at the moment 1130am,we have had about 6 inches,regards john.


----------



## a1Matt

damn damn damn. I live in the same neck of the woods as Paulo, so no snow for me either


----------



## Joecoral

Snowing quite heavily here in Swansea, although it doesn't seem to be sticking to the roads fortunately, so isn't causing too much of a problem (probably because they were still wet from the last lot of snow melting)
Unfortunately I'm stuck in work so I can't go out and play


----------



## George Farmer

Off work again.  I almost feel guilty!

The missus wouldn't let me take my new camera out in the snow, so I sneaked out with my compact.


----------



## LondonDragon

Nice shots George  shame we have no more snow here  rain is no fun!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The missus wouldn't let me take my new camera out in the snow, so I sneaked out with my compact.



Apparently, Robert Capa had the same problem with his missus.  

Call yourself an armourer, you great big pansy?  

Well, I have been embedded at work, stacking up the overtime and contemplating which lens next. 8) 

Anyway, I got an hour to myself this afternoon, so I took the camera out for a quickie. There wasn`t much to take due to the white out. Maybe the interesting skies will come out tomorrow.









The above piccies were taken by a southerner wearing bermuda shorts and flip flops. Who says we are not hard?

Dave.


----------



## Garuf

You want to get yourselves an old skateboard, bake was into it under the grill and then use it as a snowboard. It couldn't be more fun!


----------



## aaronnorth

are school was off 1st time today, took us 30mins in car then had to walk home 15mins later  was good fun earlier though with all mates


----------



## Joecoral

Garuf said:
			
		

> bake was into it under the grill



do what to it?!


----------



## Ed Seeley

Well my school is about the only one in Nottingham that seemed to open today.  Took me 55 minutes to make the 7 mile journey and it was the worst 55 minutes driving I've ever done.  I've driven on snow many times before but never with so many idiots going along like it was a normal day and with the ice under the snow!  Not good!


----------



## Garuf

Candle wax, in all my excitement at figuring out to go really fast you need to coat it in something hydrophobic and smooth I forgot how to type.


----------



## Luketendo

No more snow here.


----------



## Tom

2" in 45 minutes! Oh yeah!


----------



## Themuleous

Another 2-3" here over night, I've only worked 1.5 days this week!


----------



## John Starkey

Hi All,its just stopped here in worcester,but its very wet snow so should be melted by this afternoon,regards john.


----------



## George Farmer

It's real heavy here again.  Got sent home from work again.  

The missus is mucking out at the stables and I fear she's not going to be able to get home, as the surrounding roads aren't gritted.  Anyone got a spare 4x4 that lives in Stamford?!


----------



## Mark Evans

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I've only worked 1.5 days this week!



ive worked 1 day...and i'm self employed  :? not good


----------



## Superman

I'm here in work when most people (all the bosses) have not been able to make it in. Will I get any time back? Obviously not, so they're discriminating against those who work close to the office compared to those who commute an hour.


----------



## Garuf

We've got nothing more in Leeds. We were promised an extra 8inches but they never materialized, I really could have done with a snow day today. I'm exhuasted!


----------



## aaronnorth

well we now have about 2" of ice :? Grit did nothing on roads yesterday, it was coming down that fast it just covered it completley!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Not sure about all this north/south rivalry - I'm the first PROPER resident northerner to post on this thread, IMHO   

Driving up the M6 this am from Lancaster towards Kendal in clear blue skies, brilliant sunshine, roads clear, and a line of crisp white fells on the horizon...


----------



## Garuf

It's snowing again in Leeds.


----------



## JamesC

Snow has all gone here, except for some of my snowman.

James


----------



## Ed Seeley

I've still got snow on the ground and it's forecast to start again about 7pm!!!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed that it's a good foot thick this time!


----------



## GreenNeedle

Still have a thick snow covering on one side of my garden which is shaded from the winter sun by a fence.

However small flakes in the sky again now 

AC


----------



## George Farmer

Still plenty here....


----------



## Fred Dulley

Nice pic, George.
Plenty of snow here too. Roads are still dangerous, got stuck a few times today.


----------



## aaronnorth

nice pic Geogre, the footprints make the picture more interesting and different from the "usual" shots.

It has just started snowing here again, it took me 5mins to do 100metre earlier on my bike because of the ice, i couldnt even walk on it  

I was off to play football too... lol


----------



## GreenNeedle

Man its properly snowing this time !!!  Last week we had a lot and it was quite heavy but this is coming down much quicker and thicker.

Kids are gonna love the walk to nursery tomorrow. lol  Best leave Â¼hour earlier again 

AC


----------



## steve2tanks

Its snowing up here aswell not that fast but real big flakes


----------



## TDI-line

Are you in today George?


----------



## aaronnorth

I took these at 9pm last night so i couldnt be bothered but my Mum was adimant that i took some lol  I am surprised i havent took any actually!


----------



## Ed Seeley

We only had a dusting last night and now it's raining on the cold ground!  _Really_ looking forward to the commute to school tomorrow!  Just have to hope that the forecast snow arrives about 9pm and snows me in!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

We had rain and more rain non stop today!! I HATE THE RAINNNNN!!! I want more snow!!!!


----------



## James_Kye

well for those of us who want more snow ,,,, theres hope still though mostly here in scotland.
 theres more snow set for tomorrow / friday for up here.
 but this entire week and most of last scotland has been colder than iceland with temps as low as -20 at least where i live. as half the loch here froze and its scotlands largest lowland loch.

 i am off out in the wee early hours of tomorrow 6:30 to get up to the loch and settle in my usual hiding haunts for when i take wildlife shots ( though its to be -8 while i am out lol ) and when i go i travel light , no ruck sacks with coffee or tea or food etc , just my camera equipment and my tri pod thats it pmsl. with any luck the loch is still frozen a bit as it was stunning to see especially as its the first time in my life this has happened.


----------



## Simon D

Well, we had snow here in Leicestershire today, nothing like Scotland but snow none the less. 

Yesterday the neighbours and I dug out the lane for a pathway for the cars that had been abandoned on a slight incline and couldn't make it to their drives. Looked like a car park and there shouldn't be any parking on the road, but that wasn't a problem as we couldn't see where the road started anyway   . 

This morning it was like an ice rink and, in hindsight, we probably been better to leave it. I've not seen my lawn for 10 days and nearly lost my car a couple of times but managed to dig it out. Last week I worked one day. No sign of a thaw yet but when it comes I hope its slow or we could end up with a flood in the village.

Ironically within the village we house the district council's gritting lorries and snow ploughs but they will not grit the roads within the village as they've had complaints (in years past) of the grit damaging cars!

If you are lucky enough to get out of the village its clear.


----------



## hellohefalump

We only had one day and night where it snowed  maybe the air is salty?  I live by the sea.  

On the one day it snowed though, we couldn't go out, as we live on a very steep hill, and the road was impassable because it was so slippery.  We hung out round our neighbours house in the morning, and then they came to our house in the afternoon.  We both have toddlers who get in a bad mood if they don't get a change of scene every now and again!

The next day, all the snow and all the ice had vanished by lunchtime.


----------



## gratts

Itttt's SNOWING again     
Been going steady for the past hour, forecast says it's going to carry on into the evening!


----------



## Garuf

Has been all day here, not sticking though fingers crossed it sorts it act out for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## aaronnorth

gratts said:
			
		

> Itttt's SNOWING again
> Been going steady for the past hour, forecast says it's going to carry on into the evening!



It has already settled, about 1cm - i am hoping it stops as i want o play rugby tommorow, i missed it last week


----------



## gratts

Yep. settling well here.
Oh, and snow > rugby


----------



## aaronnorth

gratts said:
			
		

> Yep. settling well here.
> Oh, and snow > rugby



yes but it is at school and no doubt health & saftey will come in  We couldnt even play football on the astro turf because it was wet


----------



## StevenA

Had some fairly heavy snow here too, already had a couple of texts from my boss saying about not going in to work tomorrow


----------



## aaronnorth

Rugby was on today, it had all melted by 8am this morning!


----------



## Ace

We had some snow last week, I was out in it all day hehe . But just last night we had some really heavy Snow, So I thought I didnt have to go to college. But by the time I woke up it had all melted and I missed three of my lessons


----------



## Ed Seeley

We had nearly an inch last night as I went in for a curry.  By the time we came out it had all turned to slush!


----------

